# Wordmonger



## eno2

> Wordmonger=*a writer or speaker who uses words pretentiously or with careless disregard for meaning.*


Merriam Webster.

Een Nederlands woord, iemand?


----------



## petoe

Volgens Van Dale:
1) woordenkramer, woordenknutselaar
2) (schertsend) schrijver, pennenridder


----------



## eno2

Thx  Nog steeds niet de Van Dale digitaal besteld, ik zal het toch eens moeten doen. Internet free online biedt onvoldoende uitkomst. 

Woordenkramer lijkt mij OK.


----------



## eno2

Bazelaar? Brabbelaar?


----------



## ThomasK

"Bazelen" lijkt mij best goed gekozen, maar een "bazelaar"??? Hopelijk is er niemand die permanent bazelt!


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> "Bazelen" lijkt mij best goed gekozen, maar een "bazelaar"??? Hopelijk is er niemand die permanent bazelt!





> *BAZELAAR*
> 
> 
> 1) Iemand die bazelt 2) Iemand die onzin praat 3) Iemand die onzin uitkraamt 4) Persoonsbenaming 5) Steekwapen 6) Wapen
> Gevonden op Puzzelwoordenboek BAZELAAR



Znw afleiden van een ww lijkt me lexicografisch legitiem.


----------



## eno2

Brabbelaar?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht echt dat het woord niet (nog niet) bestond... Uiteraard kunnen we in principe znw. van ww. afleiden, maar ik dacht niet van alle... Nu, ik vergis mij. Sorry.


----------



## Peterdg

"Bazelaar" staat met die betekenis ook gewoon in de van Dale, hoor.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Bazelaar_ moet logisch gezien ook inwoner van Bazel betekenen, al moet ik zeggen dat ik het woord nog nooit in die betekenis ben tegengekomen.


----------



## eno2

Ik ben altijd geneigd om broebelaar te zeggen. Mag dat wel in correct Nederlands?


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik ben altijd geneigd om broebelaar te zeggen. Mag dat wel in correct Nederlands?


Ik denk het niet.

Ik vrees dat "broebelen" puur Vlaams is. Het heeft trouwens meer dan één betekenis (in het Vlaams (mijn Vlaams), wel te verstaan)

1) borrelen (van kokend water bijvoorbeeld)
2) wartaal uitslaan
3) onduidelijk spreken


----------



## eno2

Inderdaad.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Merriam Webster.
> 
> Een Nederlands woord, iemand?



Naast _woordenkramer_ wordt ook wel het Franse _faiseur de mots_ gebruikt, al leidt ook dat woord een nogal zieltogend bestaan. Weinig treffers op internet.

Niet in het woordenboek, maar wel op internet tegengekomen: woordenkakker.


----------



## Red Arrow

Een ander woord voor bazelen/uitkramen is ''lullen''. En is het zelfstandig naamwoord daarvan niet ''lul''?


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Niet in het woordenboek, maar wel op internet tegengekomen: woordenkakker.



Haha, heel toepasselijk in geval van woorddiarree.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Een ander woord voor bazelen/uitkramen is ''lullen''. En is het zelfstandig naamwoord daarvan niet ''lul''?



Ja, maar daarom kan je toch een wordmonger nog geen lul noemen.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Bij 'bazelen' denk ik zelf eerder aan 'onsamenhangend en oeverloos spreken' en zou ik niet snel denken aan (foutief) pompeus taalgebruik. 'Brabbelen' wordt ook veel gebruikt voor de eerste geluidjes van kleine kinderen, dus het risico voor verkeerde associaties is groot.

Ik ken hier niet één woord voor, maar kan je het niet beter omschrijven? Iets als 'pretentieus scribent' of 'pseudo-beschaafd prulschrijver'?


----------

